# Can't remove remote battery cover



## DILands (Oct 15, 2011)

This HAS TO be the stupidest post ever = I have the original remote that came with the Series 4 - Premier (I think) remote is dead - I can't for the life of me figure out how the battery cover slides off.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

DILands said:


> This HAS TO be the stupidest post ever = I have the original remote that came with the Series 4 - Premier (I think) remote is dead - I can't for the life of me figure out how the battery cover slides off.


There's a little plastic hook on the inside of the top of the cover that holds it in place. Holding the remote in your hand, turn it over so that you are looking at the back and press down slightly on the top of the cover with your other hand to release the hook, at the same time pushing the cover away from the body of the remote. There are horizontal grooves running across the back which should help you to gain purchase on the cover. If it doesn't slide off easily and you haven't used the remote for a long while there could have been battery acid leakage inside.


----------



## DILands (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks!! A friend actually removed it. Sure enough - battery acid leak. Why have I seen so much about the issue with this remote - but do not ever remember it being an issue with any other remote I've ever had?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Your post is the only one I have ever seen making a claim that links a battery leak with TiVo remotes.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

chiguy50 said:


> There's a little plastic hook on the inside of the top of the cover that holds it in place. Holding the remote in your hand, turn it over so that you are looking at the back and press down slightly on the top of the cover with your other hand to release the hook, at the same time pushing the cover away from the body of the remote. There are horizontal grooves running across the back which should help you to gain purchase on the cover. If it doesn't slide off easily and you haven't used the remote for a long while *there could have been battery acid leakage inside*.





DILands said:


> Thanks!! A friend actually removed it. *Sure enough - battery acid leak.* Why have I seen so much about the issue with this remote - but do not ever remember it being an issue with any other remote I've ever had?


Time for me to go play the lottery.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, great insight and intuition don't help your odds in your favor.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

chiguy50 said:


> Time for me to go play the lottery.





jrtroo said:


> Unfortunately, great insight and intuition don't help your odds in your favor.


I would never actually play the lottery; that was a joke.

Leaking battery acid is no joke, however. Sorry to hear of your misfortune, DILands. Fortunately, a remote is easily replaceable.


----------

